# Outlook 2002 Email Signatur HTML Bilder nicht angezeigt



## interface (7. November 2007)

Hi,

habe ein kleines Prob mit Outlook 2002.
Meine Antwortsmails und neue mails sind mit eine Signatur und Bild versehen.
Word ist eingestellt zum beantworten von mails.

Wenn ich mails Neu schreibe wird die Signatur richtig angezeigt.
Beim Antworten mancher mails werden die Bilder nicht dargestellt.
Es öffnet sich auch nicht Word sondern nur Outlook.
Beim Knowledge von MS steht das man in der Regedit ein Wert löschen muß ok gemacht dann die Repeartur Funktion von Outlook ok, bringt nix.
Word als Standard HTML Editor im System eingetragen bringt auch nix.

Weiß jemand woran es noch liegen könnte

cu thx


----------



## alexanderthiel (9. November 2007)

Hallo interface,

es kommt immer darauf an, welche Einstellungen die ursprüngliche Mail hatte. Du kannst in einer Antwort oder weiterleitende Mail keine Formatänderungen vornehmen.


----------

